# Ugly Brick house



## fishfinder6 (May 22, 2010)

I have bought a house with ugly brick and want ideas on how to improve looks!
I would like to install a wrap around porch maybe that will hide some of it!
HELP


----------



## bobtheblindguy (May 24, 2010)

Is the brick just old where some sandblasting would would give it a new look. Do you have any pics? That would help.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 25, 2010)

Bobs right, we need some pics!

I have always wanted a wrap around porch.


----------



## frozenstar (May 27, 2010)

Yep. Grab a camera and post some shots...  How ugly is it?


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Aug 4, 2010)

Were any pictures of the brick ever uploaded here?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2010)

MarshaMarshaMarsha said:


> Were any pictures of the brick ever uploaded here?



No...we're still waiting.....


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 5, 2010)

Stick rocks on it?


----------



## ChrisVanities (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it the color of the bricks that bother you or their condition? I know that you can paint bricks with to change its color, if that helps? 

Take a look at: How To Paint Brick

Hope this helps you.


----------



## dashwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I think Chris is right. It is possible and easy to bring an old brick wall back to life by painting it.

How to Paint Over a Brick Wall | eHow.com


----------

